# my first fattie (N Fla) with Qview



## mballi3011 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well here it is. I hope you'll like it as much as we did.

The proud daddy of this thing!!

pepper jack, mozarella and cheddar cheeses, mushroom, chriozo, pepperoni, green and red peppers, onions, jalapenos

                      THE FATTIE

In the box smoker

the pig likes the fattie over the butt

the cooling time and holding off the family

and the finally sliced

the end for the picture but the start of some great eating


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice job mballi.  Excellent job on the first fattie.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks good congrats on the first of what I'm sure will be many


----------



## cruizer (Apr 27, 2009)

Very tasty looking indeed! Great job mballi. I'm sure this will be the first of many.


----------



## porked (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks good to me, nice job.


----------



## pignit (Apr 28, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job on your first fattie!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on that first FATTY, it looks really good. I like the flavors you've combined. Now you can expand the envelope with your imaginatiion. It's all good my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 28, 2009)

First fattie?!?  Hmmmm I'm suspicious.  Just kidding.  That looks fantastic.  The butt does too.  Congrats.  Points to ya!


----------



## billbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Your killing me! My mouth is watering! Nice job!


----------



## grothe (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie!
Great job on it!!


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, looks like fattie makin is in your blood! great job.


----------

